# three e's in a row



## honeypie

Does anyone know any words in Spanish that have three E's in a row. It sounds crazy to me but my professor gave it as extra-credit so it seems like there should be one.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

I cheated. I went to this page and looked for a word that contains *eee.
*
Maybe a weird and hardly-ever-used verbal form but I doubt it.


----------



## honeypie

haha.  yeah.  it seems really unlikely to me also but i wouldn't imagine a professor would say that if it weren't true.  hmmmm.


----------



## Gargoyle

Is your professor crazy?
 I have been thinking about it but i don´t know which word could be...


----------



## Soy Yo

Honeypie, ¿tu profesor lo dijo en español o en inglés? Lo escribió o se lo dijo a la clase?

¿Es posible que haya "dicho" busquen una palabra que se escribe con "treces" o con "treses"? Creo que hay un truco.


----------



## honeypie

Quizás.  Nos lo dijo en clase que la buscáramos.  Estoy actualmente estudiando en una universidad chilena en clases con chilenos y es un profesor chileno que nos lo pidió.  Y, Gargoyle, es muy probable que sea loco este hombre.  Bueno, a lo mejor no existe esta palabra y todo es una broma o un truco.   Pero, en cualquier caso, gracias por la ayuda y el interés.


----------



## Cony

Hi, the word is "beberé" it means to drink but in future tense.


----------



## mcmc

Hi, in that case, how about: *entender, encender*; or *leeré, meteré*...


----------



## Cony

mcmc: you are right, can use those words too.


----------



## fenixpollo

honeypie said:
			
		

> words in Spanish that have three E's *in a row*.


significa tres letras juntas/seguidas/conectadas... triple "e".

As far as the verb forms that Residente mentioned, all I can think of are words with double e's.  I don't even think there are any in English, which seems to love double letters.


----------



## honeypie

There are definitely none in English.


----------



## Soy Yo

Eeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

eek! only has two e's, Yo.  Geez!  Didn't they teech you that in school?


----------



## Jellby

I know of a word with all five vowels pronounced in a row: "rehuíaos", but I can't think of one with three e's,


----------



## Gizmo77

There's a common joke in Spanish which is..:

What word has 4 "u"s?
Cucudrulu (crocodile)

and with 6?
Utrucucudrulu (another crocodile)

I suppose it's just a joke... in English you say "ahhhhh" when hesitating we say "Eeeehhh".


----------



## Corcega

¿eee? no me parece que tal cosa exista, a menos que sea un chiste del maestro o algo que se use sólo en Chile. 
 
Otra alternativa son los acrónimos, como el Acuerdo *EEE* —Acuerdo sobre el Espacio Económico Europeo— o *EEE* —Ergonomía en Español—, pero no son palabras.
 
Me parece que el maestro se divierte con esto, de todos modos, ¡no nos dejes picados!, dinos la respuesta cuando la tengas, si es que la hay.
 
¡Suerte!


----------



## Papalote

Honeypie,

I hope you are going to let us know what it was as soon as your professor tells you   .

I did a search with words containing *ee*, thinking that I could outsmart this by adding *re* in front, except that the only words I found were, acreedor, creederas, and correero. Not one that starts with a double ee.

Please, please let us know.

Saludos,

Papalote


----------



## Gargoyle

¿Y la respuesta?
Me quedé intrigada...


----------



## lazarus1907

Papalote said:
			
		

> Not one that starts with a double ee.


 Me extraña que haya una palabra (recogida en el DRAE) que empiece con doble e, y dudo sobremanera que haya una con tres es. No estoy considerando siglas, claro.


----------



## Edwin

honeypie said:
			
		

> There are definitely none in English.




How's that? -- The Marylebone Cricket Club law book's prescribed form of words for an appeal to the umpire to give a batsman out. Common alternative renderings are "How?" *"'owizzeee?"* and "Waaaaaaaaaaaah?" Fuente


*Deee-Lite* was a dance music group formed in New York City. Their most successful single was "Groove Is In the Heart" from their 1990 debut, World Clique.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deee-Lite

Y muchos aquí: 

http://epe.lac-bac.gc.ca/100/200/300/ktaylor/kaboom/Ekaboom.htm


----------



## Soy Yo

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> eek! only has two e's, Yo. Geez! Didn't they teech you that in school?


 
Very funny, Fenix.  If you were any sharper, your name would be Gilleette.


----------



## Jellby

Sorry to bring back this thread from the depths... But could it be that the searched word is not Spanish but French? Then "créée" (created) is one.


----------



## skatoulitsa

I thought that one had only 2 ee...


----------



## Jellby

skatoulitsa said:
			
		

> I thought that one had only 2 ee...



The feminine form has three e's (but it's French, remember).


----------



## drbarbaro

Creo que la frase tiene que ver con aspectos musicales. "E" en el sistema de notación musical anglonorteamericano corresponde a la nota Mi. "A" es La, "B" es Si, "C" es Do, y así. Por otra parte, "row" designa una ordenación de las notas, por ejemplo se habla de "twelve-tone row" que es la forma en que se disponen los tonos de la escala cromática en una obra dodecafónica. "Three E's in a row" sería "tres Mi en una...". Y ahí es donde me pierdo, porque no sé exactamente cómo traducir "row".

Otro ejemplo que no sé como traducir es "John cannot keep to the pitch for more than three measures in a row", que sería "Juan no puede mantener la entonación por más de tres compases en un/una row". ¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduce "row" en vocabulario musical? ¿Puede ser "secuencia"?

Saludos y espero haber ayudado.


----------



## Bocha

¿seguidos, consecutivos?


----------



## Soy Yo

Estoy de acuerdo con Bocha...

Pero me perdí en la explicación del contexto musical. (Y la pregunta es sobre una "palabra" ...no una secuencia de notas musicales: Does anyone know any words in Spanish that have three E's in a row.)

¡ay!


----------



## replicante7

¿Qué les parece "pelearse"?  Tiene tres letras e "in a row".

Creo que es una respuesta lógica ¿o no?


----------



## Jellby

Umm... en el DRAE, aparece el verbo "her" (forma en desuso de "hacer", en Salamanca). Si le añadimos el prefijo "re-", puede que alguna forma verbal nos valga. Por desgracia el enlace para la conjugación no me funciona.


----------



## replicante7

Jellby said:


> Umm... en el DRAE, aparece el verbo "her" (forma en desuso de "hacer", en Salamanca). Si le añadimos el prefijo "re-", puede que alguna forma verbal nos valga. Por desgracia el enlace para la conjugación no me funciona.


Pero ¿ y la hache?
Yo insisto en que "pelearse" (u otras conjugaciones como peleé)=in a row,

por lo tanto son 3 letras e "in a row". Creo que es la respuesta para el profesor de honey.


----------



## Jellby

replicante7 said:


> Pero ¿ y la hache?
> Yo insisto en que "pelearse" (u otras conjugaciones como peleé)=in a row,
> 
> por lo tanto son 3 letras e "in a row". Creo que es la respuesta para el profesor de honey.



La hache por lo menos no se pronuncia, con lo que sería más fácil que se aceptara. Pero sí, "pelele" también vale si interpretamos así el "in a row".


----------



## replicante7

Jellby said:


> La hache por lo menos no se pronuncia, con lo que sería más fácil que se aceptara. Pero sí, "pelele" también vale si interpretamos así el "in a row".


No, pelele, no, Jellby. Porque no está "in a row"

En el diccionario:

in a row: pelearse

por eso, pelearse es una palabra que tiene 3 letras e y está "in a row"


----------



## profe105

replicante7 said:


> No, pelele, no, Jellby. Porque no está "in a row"
> 
> En el diccionario:
> 
> in a row: pelearse
> 
> por eso, pelearse es una palabra que tiene 3 letras e y está "in a row"


 

¡Interesante, replicante!  Ahora necesitamos saber si el profesor de honey se lo dijo a los estudiantes en español o en inglés.


----------



## replicante7

profe105 said:


> Ahora necesitamos saber si el profesor de honey se lo dijo a los estudiantes en español o en inglés.


Sí, ese es el problema. El crédito extra de honeypie dependerá exactamente de cómo lo dijo el profesor. Espero que lo haya dicho en inglés porque así escribió honey en el título. Y todo el tiempo se ha hablado de "in a row", él habría aclarado si hubiera sido de otra forma.


----------



## Jellby

replicante7 said:


> No, pelele, no, Jellby. Porque no está "in a row"
> 
> En el diccionario:
> 
> in a row: pelearse
> 
> por eso, pelearse es una palabra que tiene 3 letras e y está "in a row"



Ah... eso es otra interpretación 

La mía era "in a row" = "en una fila", y mientras escribamos "pelele" en horizontal, estarán en una fila 

De todas formas, en qué diccionario has visto "in a row" = "pelearse", lo que yo veo es "row" = "pelea, pelearse" y por lo tanto "in a row" = "en una pelea", y así nos queda directamente "3 'e' *e*n una p*e*l*e*a"?


----------



## replicante7

Jellby said:


> y así nos queda directamente "3 'e' *e*n una p*e*l*e*a"?


Jellby, no creas que es un diccionario muy lejano: sólo busqué en el de WR:
*w*
*2*   [raʊ] 
I _nombre_ 
*1*   follón, escándalo
*to make a row,* armar un follón 
*2*   bronca, pelea 
*3*   disputa
    II _verbo intransitivo_ pelearse
Tienes razón en la pelea, si  aplicamos  "in a  row"  es "en una pelea" .
La cuenta aproximada que saqué yo (partamos de que es un truco, de esos de aplicar lo que le llaman pensamiento divergente):

row= pelearse.

tres es en "row" que es "pelearse": una palabra  en español.

Quizás haya otras con otras acepciones de row, habría que buscar algo relacionado con remar, por ejemplo.
Lo que me preocupa es que ya no haya tiempo para conseguir el crédito extra de honeypie. No ha dicho nada más, debe haber terminado el plazo...


----------



## Jellby

geostan said:


> The past participle of a verb like créer, with a feminine agreement:
> 
> créée.



Yes, that's message #22


----------



## profe105

Honeypie, no nos dejes con la curiosidad.  ¿Cuál fue la respuesta?


----------



## loladamore

replicante7 said:


> Tienes razón en la pelea, si aplicamos "in a row" es "en una pelea" .
> La cuenta aproximada que saqué yo (partamos de que es un truco, de esos de aplicar lo que le llaman pensamiento divergente):
> 
> row= pelearse.
> 
> tres es en "row" que es "pelearse": una palabra en español.
> 
> Quizás haya otras con otras acepciones de row, habría que buscar algo relacionado con remar, por ejemplo.


Interesante pensamiento divergente. Veo dos problemas:

1) Aunque se escriba igual, hay dos forma de pronunciar _row_ según el significado: 

/row/
_to row_ (pelearse) 

/ro/
_to row_ (remar)
_in a row_ (en sucesión) 

Si el prefesor hubiera hablado en inglés, no habría confusión.

2) Parece ser que el profesor encargó la búsqueda en español:


honeypie said:


> Nos lo dijo en clase que la buscáramos. Estoy actualmente estudiando en una universidad chilena en clases con chilenos y es un profesor chileno que nos lo pidió.


 
Saludos.


----------



## replicante7

loladamore said:


> 1) Aunque se escriba igual, hay dos forma de pronunciar _row_ según el significado:


Gracias por aclarame esto, loladamore. Si hay diferencia en la pronunciación pues tenemos que eliminar opción  "pelearse=in a row".


loladamore said:


> 2) Parece ser que el profesor encargó la búsqueda en español


Pues si honeypie no acaba de descubrir el misterio tendremos que seguir aplicando razonamientos divergentes: ¿tendrá que ver con la etimología de alguna palabra? ¿con la grafía? ¿hay alguna letra cuya grafía parezca una doble e en sentido vertical u horizontal?  ¡honeypie: SOS!


----------

